# Solved: Sounds Crazy But Can You Make A Hyperlink Unclickable But Retain Title Proper



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

I have underlined hyperlinks on my pages. Each link is accompanied by the Title Tag. When a user moves the cursor over the link, the little box shows up. I do not want to make the hyperlinks clickable. I just want the user to be able to see the little box that pops up. In my application, the little box contains the definition of the word shown as underlined. Is there any way to make the link unclickable but still retain the underline and Title properties? Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I think you can do that by placing a hash(#) where the url should be!


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

oksteve said:


> I think you can do that by placing a hash(#) where the url should be!


i don't think that will work i think you will just get a link to nowhere. surly it would be a better idea to use javascript's onmouseover function to change the css of the title


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

oksteve said:


> I think you can do that by placing a hash(#) where the url should be!


I agree this should work. Give it a try you won't break anything and let us know.


----------



## sijet (May 7, 2006)

onclick="return false;" will do
LINK


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you for the replies. I will run a test and let you know.


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

The onclick event suggestion is the winner. I tried the hatch mark but what I got was a refresh of the page. I am using the the modified links in php which may have some bearing on the result. Thank you again for the suggestions.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I know a solution for this already exists but a simpler solution, that doesn't involve JavaScript (for those with JavaScript disabled) is to simply add a title attribute to the element that should have the tooltip that appears when you hover over it.

Here is an example:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<style type="text/css">
[b][color=red].tooltip { text-decoration: underline; color: blue; }[/color][/b]
</style>
</head>
<body>
<p>This is an example of making a [b][color=red]<span class="tooltip" title="This is a tooltip WITHOUT using JavaScript or an anchor tag!">tooltip</span>[/color][/b] without using an anchor.</p>
</body>
</html>
```
Peace...


----------

